# [Russian NR] Oleg Gritsenko - 6:24.11 5x5x5 bld (and other blds)



## DrKorbin (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 4, 2014)

And also 4x4 bld mean of 3 = 3:35.62 (unoff NR)


Spoiler











3x3 bld 33.78 (0.44 lower than NR) 


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE4oyW4q9cU


----------



## sneze2r (Feb 4, 2014)

GZ  sub3 memo in 5BLD officialy and succesfull is awesome 

Also great mo3 4BLD


----------



## Ollie (Mar 6, 2014)

5BLD *2nd in the world* and an official 4BLD mo3 = 1 response from a fellow BLDer. It boggles the mind.

Anyway, Oleg got 4BLD NR recently too, so this deserves a bump.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice Oleg! You're really fast.


----------



## Skullush (Mar 9, 2014)

Awesome


----------

